
Barclays CEO pay slashed after he tried to identify whistleblower - mathattack
http://money.cnn.com/2017/04/10/investing/barclays-ceo-pay-cut-whistleblower/index.html?iid=hp-stack-dom
======
YPCrumble
This is a good example of why CEO pay is wrong. In any normal job, if your
salary gets "slashed", you quit your job.

Doesn't this undermine the argument that CEOs need outrageous salaries to be
incentivized to work, if you slash their salary, and they keep working?

~~~
pdpi
They didn't touch his salary. It was his bonus (what they euphemistically
describe as his "variable compensation award") that took the hit.

Taking a hit to your bonus because you messed up big time is perfectly
standard.

~~~
emodendroket
"Absolutely standard" for whom? What percentage of the workforce even has one,
excluding $50 gift cards and other such token gestures?

~~~
w0m
I'd assume most tech workers. Most that i'm personally aware of 'bonus' have
an individual performance multiplier attached. Can get <Standard> * 2 or
<standard> * .5 depending how well you (and/or the company) performed that
year.

~~~
reitanqild
Haven't had one for the last 5 years.

The job I'm starting in next month has though.

Here in Norway bonuses doesn't seem to be considered mandatory.

~~~
test6554
If it's mandatory, then it's not a bonus. It's just salary.

~~~
reitanqild
Poor wording from my side I guess. I mean it seems like some companies has to
offer bonuses to attract talent while only very successful companies or
companies that sometimes compete for top talent offer it for engineers here.

------
bougiefever
He claims he didn't know it was wrong. Yea right.

~~~
sqeaky
To be fair people completely devoid of empathy often don't know why causing
suffering is wrong. Until it happens to them at least.

------
r00fus
Is anyone ticked that for an article about Barclays and Banking, I get a video
talking about Trump's "town hall"?

------
jaclaz
... but no (slight) slap on the hand, and not even going to bed without dinner
...

------
adrenalinelol
Poor guy... he only made $5.2 million...?

~~~
inetknght
His mistake was not working as a CEO in the USA... everyone knows CEOs there
make hundreds of trillions of dollars. /s

